# Oven Cleaning



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi,

I moved into an apt 7 months ago, and the oven is pretty old. In the past 20 years or more I've always had self-cleaning ovens and didn't have to do it manually.

My smoke alarm is really sensitive, and to more than just smoke, but when I use the oven, it smells like burning crud on it's insides, and I'm tired of that and my alarm going off, so I bought a can of spray on oven cleaner last week. 

The directions says to not get it on the heating elements, but it's the upper wall of the oven that is caked with black grease brunt on and stuff, and I'm not sure how to spray it but not get it on the element. The top is the dirtiest part and the major factor of the burning smell that sets of my alarm.

Can anyone tell me what and how to do this?

Also, can I use the cleaner on the stainless steel oven racks safely without damaging them?

I want to follow the can's directions for the cold oven, spray and leave overnight and wipe clean the next morning method. I want to do that tonight after I make supper and wipe it clean tomorrow morning. The directions says the warm oven method creates more fumes, which I want to avoid as much as possible.

I just have no experience at this, and it looks like prior tenants didn't clean it much or very often. My apt building is about 12-13 yrs old, and this looks like it may be the original oven! All 8 units in my building have the same model/brand and similar exterior wear and tear, from what I've seen.

Thanks for any helpful instructions or info you can give me!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Pretty much just do as the can instructs. You can leave a glass roasting pan half full of hot water inside the oven to keep the spray from drying as quick. Wipe what you can off the elements, then wipe again with a wet washcloth. The trace that remains will burn off. You COULD remove the element, but that is not really needed or a particularly good idea. 

If the oven is really dirty, wipe out what you can from the first cleaning and do it again the next night. Let the chemical work instead of scrubbing.

The racks are chromed steel, not stainless, which has nickel. You can use oven cleaner on the chromed steel but try to avoid any welded areas. It can discolor stainless, and will RUIN aluminum trim.

Use rubber gloves and eye protection, even if it is just sunglasses. Oven cleaners generally contain lye.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

If you use oven cleaner on the racks, don't leave it on for too long or it will blacken then permanently. Make sure they're thoroughly washed afterwards.

Some oven cleaners are not very obnoxious odor wise, some are.


----------

